

Async JavaScript book released - TrevorBurnham
http://leanpub.com/asyncjs

======
TrevorBurnham
I'm the author, ask me anything.

This is my second book; the first was
<http://pragprog.com/book/tbcoffee/coffeescript>.

I ran a Kickstarter in February to try to attract advance buzz:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/869786663/async-
javascri...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/869786663/async-javascript-
book)

------
topfunky
Bought a copy for my Kindle. Unlike many tech books sold as epub, the code
formatting is great. Very readable on a variety of devices.

Looking forward to reading it soon.

------
kimptoc
Whats the third book going to be about... I wonder...

------
caiob
if this is just half as good as the first one (coffee script), it's worth it
already.

